# My Little Collect



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

This is what iÂ´m collecting.......the same design,but other makers........this design was very popular in 80Â´ last century in my country.......i like it when i went at school.......i love it still.










I search,which watch(this type) was first......Armitron????Timex???? Seiko(but,it is different....a little)....i donÂ´t know.......somebody,please???

edit-sorry for photo.......


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Nice little collection. I don't know who first came up with this sort of ana/digi design but there are similar watches around today.Your post reminded me of a watch i had years ago , After a bit of a search i found it thrown in the bottom of a drawer..it must have been there about 12 years! Needs new battery lol! Here's a couple of poor pics . I have also got a Casio in a similar design.


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

I know this Casio.......first watch no......very nice.....nice condition :thumbsup: ......but...design is similar only......

iÂ´m collecting this: "shot" is from some catalog










My question was this concrete design about.....only.......not first ana/digi watch


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

jbw said:


> Nice little collection. I don't know who first came up with this sort of ana/digi design but there are similar watches around today.Your post reminded me of a watch i had years ago , After a bit of a search i found it thrown in the bottom of a drawer..it must have been there about 12 years! Needs new battery lol! Here's a couple of poor pics . I have also got a Casio in a similar design.


ana digi not 100% but me thinks japan pos casio


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I know that Timex made this style early on, but I'm not sure of the exact year. I have some catalogs/brochures at home, and could possibly check for you. In the meantime, here's a pic from a later Timex model, but right up your alley in re. to what you collect 










Another one, with the top right being a combo.


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

thank you!!!! I saw Timex,which is the same.......how what i am collecting. Type number: ME05-45


----------



## bobjames (Mar 26, 2008)

cool, some nice watches there


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

Gilius said:


> Type number: ME05-45


I found photo......is from member Gansan(WUS forum)


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

number 12 and 13....

12 is on right side










number 13


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice collection, i like how you are collecting one design rather than a particular make.

I have one thats the other way round, the digi bit on top.


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

minkle said:


> Nice collection, i like how you are collecting one design rather than a particular make.
> 
> I have one thats the other way round, the digi bit on top.


Thank you.....

and....watch,what you talking about......it is Seiko,right????


----------



## irkibby (Oct 20, 2008)

Gilius said:


> This is what iÂ´m collecting.......the same design,but other makers........this design was very popular in 80Â´ last century in my country.......i like it when i went at school.......i love it still.
> 
> I search,which watch(this type) was first......Armitron????Timex???? Seiko(but,it is different....a little)....i donÂ´t know.......somebody,please???
> 
> edit-sorry for photo.......


My brother used to own one of these when i was really small, it was painted black, and was branded as ZEON. I was in a charity shop a few years ago and saw one and immediately recognised it. Bought it, had a battery put in it, and presented it to him, much to his amazement. I don't think he wears it (he has a Seiko Kinetic bless him) but it's still the connection to the past that a watch can give.

One question about these watches- Did the design of the movement change? When I took his watch to have a new battery, I am fairly sure there was only one battery replaced. I recently found one in a junk shop cheap (branded as Carvel) and bought it. When I took the battery off to put a battery in I found that it was not all one unit, it was a rectangular digital unit, with a hole in the middle as space for the quartz analogue movement- independent of each other and requiring two batteries. These two watches are probably from different eras of the making of these watches.


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

irkibby said:


> Did the design of the movement change?


I donÂ´t think.....some of this watches has independent analog and digital movements......some not. But...i donÂ´t know which...... :huh:


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

I win the auction....number 13-17 on the way........ :lol:


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

.......No. 14-17


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

Number 18  -today coming


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

The entire collection together (18 watches - number 19 in the viewfinder ) :










and one of them open :


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

last week arrival.....number 19:










Monday arrival.....number 20 !!! :lol:


----------

